# URGENT: Stuck in the initial phone setup phase.



## Avectius

I did a factory reset, clicked "Start", connected to a wi-fi network, agreed to the terms, etc... and then the phone got stuck in the "Checking network. Adding a few finishing touches. This may take a minute or two" phase. I waited hours, but it would always get stuck at that part, so I skipped connecting to a wi-fi network.

That helped, and got me further through the initial setup phase, but now, and no matter what I do, it'll just get to a point where it tells me "Not signed in. To use this phone you first have to sign in to an owner's Google account in use on this phone when it was last reset. Because you haven't done so, you have to set up the phone again".

The messed up part is that, during the setup stages that precede this message, I'm not asked to sign in to Google. I've tried doing a multitude of things but I cannot get past that.

I can't even go back through the debug menu, now, as doing the power+volume+home button combination just starts the phone normally.

How did this happen and how do I fix it?


----------



## Cookiegal

I've edited your post for language and deleted the two "bumps". 

Please be more careful of your language as this is a family friendly site.

Also, it's not appropriate to bump a thread until at least 24 hours has passed.


----------



## Avectius

Cookiegal said:


> I've edited your post for language and deleted the two "bumps".
> 
> Please be more careful of your language as this is a family friendly site.
> 
> Also, it's not appropriate to bump a thread until at least 24 hours has passed.


I understand. Sorry about that.

But can you help? I just don't know what to do or what's causing this. I've searched all over the web and there's virtually no other reported cases of this happening, or at least known solutions. It's just completely bizarre.


----------



## plodr

Is this the same phone that you rooted?
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/rooted-my-phone-still-cant-remove-google-maps.1193632/


----------

